# New painter--help with creating specific colors



## thechristophershow (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi, everybody. I'm new to painting. Attached is the part of a photo that I began painting yesterday, with some of the colors of the sky sampled using Photoshop to help me see them better. But I'm having a hard time creating the colors with paint. I actually got very close, but I still can't seem to get it right. 

Any suggestions? (I'm trying to avoid using green paint unless I mix it myself with blue and yellow, by the way.)

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Ravine (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello, probably to late and I am no expert but l will offer up what I might try, though there are many roads to the same destination. I would try ultramarine blue, either burnt sienna or burnt umber to gray, and white with maybe a slight touch of turquoise deep. You might also try Payne's Gray with adding little touches of these colors. Once again, experimentation with colors is how we learn. When you do find what you like be sure to keep a record of it for future use.


----------



## Lillendandie (Oct 22, 2016)

I second the idea of Payne's Gray. Also, the colors don't have to be exact. Give yourself some artistic license. Keep in mind a backlit monitor plus an edited photo can distort what the colors actually looked like in nature. This is why so many artists will paint their subjects in person, rather than a photo.


----------



## Kuverte (Jul 15, 2019)

Just do it your way - be creative.


----------



## thechristophershow (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks, everybody, for your responses. I managed to get the colors more or less how I like them. I didn't want to use very many different store-bought colors other than the primaries, plus black, and some brown I had from a long time ago. If I allow myself to buy any of the hundreds of different colors in the store, I worry I'll be handicapping myself and begin relying more on buying a bunch of different tubes instead of mixing colors, and mixing is what I have a hard time with, so I have to practice it. Again, thanks for your replies!


----------

